# [ 2008 ] hotel transport from airport to grand mayan playa del carmen



## TIGWIGS (Mar 31, 2008)

Help,
We will be staying at the Grand Mayan, Playa del Carmen for two weeks starting on Friday 4th April
We have emailed the concierge to arrange transport from the airport as advised but have heard nothing back.
We are travelling from England.
The email we used is conciergerm.mayanpalace.co.mx .
This was the email shown on our RCI documents for The Grand Mayan.
Does anyone have an alternative address or phone number??

Thanks
Tigwigs


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Looks right*

We used conciergerm@mayanpalace.com.mx

and it worked just fine. 

fwiw, Greg


----------



## biafrate (Mar 31, 2008)

*May have forgot the m in COM*

if you emailed precisely how you displayed, you may have forgotten the "m" in "com"


----------



## TIGWIGS (Mar 31, 2008)

I had actually put com on the actual email but not on my message.

I will have to try and get the phone number and ring them.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 8, 2008)

*Transportation from Cancun airport to Grand Mayan*

This is too late for the OP but may be of help to others. I e-mailed the Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya yesterday morning at 8:30 am to arrange ground transportation from the airport to the resort. I used the following e-mail:

conciergerm@mayanpalace.com.mx

We will be staying at the Grand Mayan for 2 weeks.

They replied back 2 hours later with our confirmation for complimentary transportation and the instructions. The transportation is free from the airport to the resort for both owners and exchangers.

When making your request, you must give them the following information:

1. Number and names of guests.
2. Reservation number(s)
3. Airline, flight number, date and time of arrival.


----------



## jmn1212 (Apr 8, 2008)

Be sure to check your spam mail.  My friend called the resort after not hearing a response and it was in spam.


----------



## roland garza (Jul 3, 2013)

*transportation*

 hello. my name is rolando garza. i will be staying at the resort at riviera mayan. i will arrive this saturday july 6 at 9:10 am in cancun. will you please make arrangements  to my complementary transportation to the resort. please send back a note that you recieved my email. thank you.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 3, 2013)

roland garza said:


> hello. my name is rolando garza. i will be staying at the resort at riviera mayan. i will arrive this saturday july 6 at 9:10 am in cancun. will you please make arrangements  to my complementary transportation to the resort. please send back a note that you recieved my email. thank you.




Roland, you need to send your request to the resort, not to the TUG website.  Email conciergerm@mayanpalace.com.mx with your request.

Dave


----------



## LisaH (Oct 18, 2013)

I am planning a quick trip to Grand Mayan Riviera and our group arrives from three flights at different times. Would it still be possible to get the free rides for everyone in our group?


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 18, 2013)

LisaH said:


> I am planning a quick trip to Grand Mayan Riviera and our group arrives from three flights at different times. Would it still be possible to get the free rides for everyone in our group?


It should be Lisa - I did it 2 years ago.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## albertocosajay (Apr 24, 2015)

*transportation*

Hi dear: could you please arrenge our transportation fron the airport to the hotel, we vill arrive on may 9, 2015. at 6.05 pm

[Alberto's flight info. removed to protect his privacy.]


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2015)

Alberto - You have to email the Mayan Palace Concierge  (It's only being _discussed_ here.)  

Send your info. to this email address:  conciergerm@mayanpalace.com.mx


----------



## albertocosajay (Apr 24, 2015)

thankyou , DeniseM
but Im been trying the email address  conciergerm@mayanpalace.com.mx and no luck.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2015)

albertocosajay said:


> thankyou , DeniseM
> but Im been trying the email address  conciergerm@mayanpalace.com.mx and no luck.



TUG has no affiliation with the resort - this is just a timeshare discussion forum.

This discussion is from 2013, so maybe their email address has changed.

By "no luck," do you mean they aren't responding to your emails?  How long has it been since you emailed them?


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 25, 2015)

Alberto, since it appears you own there, you should try the Member Services phone # and see if they can help you.  Normally, the email support is fairly quick, but they seem to be pretty busy these days.


----------



## pittle (Apr 25, 2015)

*Riviera Mayan Contact information*

I went to the Vida website.   Check the Website http://www.vidavacations.com/destinations/ 

The Mayan Palace email is the same as the one everyone has been telling you.

RIVIERA MAYA

    Km 48 Carretera Federal
    Cancun - Playa Del Carmen
    Riviera Maya Quintana Roo
    C.P. 77710, Mexico
    Tel. 52 (984) 206-4000

conciergerm@mayanpalace.com.mx


I checked the Grand Mayan website and got this information. You could try this

RIVIERA MAYA

    Km. 48 Carretera Federal Cancun - Playa del Carmen.
    Riviera Maya, Quintana Roo
    C.P. 77710 México
    Phone: +52 (984) 206.40.03
    Fax: +52 (984) 206.40.50
concierge.cun@grandmayan.com.mx


----------

